# Len Williams Engine ?



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Has anybody here bought a Len Williams engine ?

Len Williams Auto Machine

Some guys on the PY forum are wanting to know of some Len Williams customer experience.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

This is the only customer review I've found, so far.

" I have had Len do 2 engines for me. The first 455 I lost the factory crank due to a turbo 400 trans issue. The trans was built by some one else...This was a factory cast rods and crank motor with sealed power flat tops and a RA4 cam iron 6x-4 heads. Ran good until the crank issue. 

The last one after that is still in the car and is too much motor for my 70 bird. its a 468 all forged, aluminum heads roller cam ( Old Faithful) 0 deck 11-1 compression on pump gas no detonation. He did the short block only on both motors and I finished them up. I like Len he is a great guy just very slow. but I was willing to wait for his expertise to have something right..."


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Let me get this right. You're on 6 or 7 online Pontiac forums, under various nicknames for the last few years, suggesting buying one of Len's crate engines, as a good value, but you have never had any first hand experience with one of his crate engines?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I contacted Len about my engine that was pooched by Jim at CVMS by phone leaving a message and by email but never got a response and ended up using Southwest Engines in Berdoo who did a stellar job on it.

Southwest Engines San Bernardino, CA 92410 - YP.com


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Pinion head said:


> Let me get this right. You're on 6 or 7 online Pontiac forums, under various nicknames for the last few years, suggesting buying one of Len's crate engines, as a good value, but you have never had any first hand experience with one of his crate engines?



Yes, that is exactly right ! My engine guy is my neighbor. I have one of his engines in my bracket car now. And if I need another engine, I'll get him to build it. But, he's not building crate engines and shipping them all over the country. So, I've never recommended him to anyone, on a Pontiac forum. Also, we live in North Louisiana. MOST who post on the Pontiac sites do not live anywhere close to here. 

Now you've made it VERY obvious that you don't care for me, at all. I don't feel the same about you. I respect your knowledge of and vast experience with Pontiacs, rear ends, etc, which FAR exceeds my limited knowledge. I don't even pretend to know even a fraction of as much as you do. 

If I had plenty of $$, I would probably never post on a forum, except to locate something else to buy. But, since that is not the case at this time, I enjoy reading & posting about Pontiacs. If I don't know about something I try to search for info about it. There are a LOT of guys who, believe it or not, know even less than me. So, if I can provide helpful info, including links to online info, I'm happy to do so. Lots of guys have expressed their appreciation for the info I provided them. Others, like you, have expressed their dislike of my contributions. I've been called "the village idiot", and even asked to leave one site, by the CVMS guy and his buddies.

If the best high dollar engine builders & experts like you were the only guys on the Pontiac forums, all the forums would disappear, almost immediately. MOST who post on forums are just regular guys who like Pontiacs but don't know a lot about what it takes to build one correctly. Then, as they learn, they pass on their experiences to others. And MOST of these guys don't know even a minute fraction of what you know. So, would you rather that all us guys who know less than you, quit posting & trying to help others. & only ask questions ? 

If you don't like me, that's fine. I'd rather it wasn't that way. But, I can live with it. And if you don't like Len Williams, & don't think he is a good Pontiac engine builder, that's fine to. Everybody is entitled to his own opinion. I don't know one way or the other. Only passing on what I've read. There were a LOT of guys who thought the CVMS guy was the best Pontiac engine builder in country, UNTIL RECENTLY. OPINIONS DIFFER ! Obviously mine & yours differ. But, if you'll allow, I'd like to continue posting on Pontiac sites. When you see I've posted some wrong info, just politely correct it. I like to know if I'm wrong. I've learned quite a bit that way, online. So, if I'm wrong about something, it won't be the 1st time.

Peace !


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have recommended goods and services to others based on the outfit's reputation, but not personal use. Sometimes it bites me in the rear, but I don't feel that one _has _to have had a personal experience with a specific vendor to refer them to others, as long as one states that he has _not_. I am inclined to let folks select their own poison more and more these days. I recommended CVMS to Goat Roper, and feel very, very badly about it. Should have kept my mouth shut, but I was a believer and his reputation was stellar at that time. Sometimes, though, I am just compelled to butt in and throw in a recommendation, usually a personal experience one, though, like rear end ratio choice or engine build stuff....what has and hasn't worked for me over the years with these cars. All this said, reputations seem pretty constant. I have heard only solid stuff about Len Williams over the years, and nothing but bad stuff about Bruce Fulper. I have actually spoken to Bruce on the phone in the past, and he was very generous with his knowledge, and advice, which turned out to be spot-on. Everybody on these forums is at their own level of expertise, and that's what makes it so interesting. I agree that Pinionhead's knowledge is extremely valuable and is of a great benefit to everyone. Let's hope he keeps sharing it, whether he likes everybody or not!! Happy New Year, Guys!
Jeff


----------

